# Fridge temps



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi, 

I had my menapur and ovitrelle delivered 8 days ago and I have upto another 27 days until these drugs will be completed. On previous cycles I have stored the drugs in the fridge and never thought about checking the temp. 
Before the drugs arrived i bought a thermometer don't know why now as all it does is worry me. It said it was between 8-10 degrees although the bottles in the bottom are chilled well. I tried varying the settings but it's so sensitive if I turned the dial down even a tiny amount it could drop to freezing from 10 degrees. 

So since the drugs have been here it has been 8 degrees but can go as high as 10 sometimes. Have I caused a problem with these drugs? It's worrying me yet at the same time I know I stored drugs for previous cycles in the same fridge and I 'm still here and treatment worked. 

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it. Just make sure you keep the drugs in the lower section of the fridge with plenty of room around them to allow the air to circulate. You can get temp variations within fridges if they are too full or packed too tightly.


----------

